# mead making intro



## Dell (Oct 4, 2005)

Is the link to : an introduction to mead making down or has it been removed? 

thanks Del


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmmm.... we just switched servers so maybe it fell of the back of the truck during the move. Let me see what I can find out. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Del and mazers,
the content of the Intro is now a stuck (stickied) thread. Cheers!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Ben, I'll add the table tomorrow. Need to upload it to the server and place as an image.


----------

